# terribilis eggs



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

My Terribilis have started laying eggs. Only 2 out of the ten eggs have started to develop the rest have a white mold. They just laid 12 more eegs yesterday. Is thete anything special I should do to prevent mold. It almost apears some eggs exploded. Could I use methyblu? If so how. Thanks


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

When the eggs are "exploding" from the inside out, I don't believe it's mold. My Oyapoks and Bakhuis are laying almost every 6 days lately, with the same problem. These eggs are bad from the get-go, often going bad in a day or two. I would guess it's lack of supplementation, or variety in diet. I just started using Repashy supplements about a week ago in hopes that will help the problem. I used to use herpevite and repcal alternating every day, but read a lot of good things about repashy. I'm interested in other's opinions because I need the same help!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I would say that if your terribs have just started laying, 2 out of 10 is not the worst ratio. As you probably know, most darts take a while before they start throwing good eggs regularly. 

As far as your situation CFM, assuming there was a period where you were getting good eggs from these pairs at one time, I would suspect supplementation as well. I have a pair of Azureus that breed really well, but seem to start dropping bad eggs and SLS tads if I let them go unchecked for over 9-12 months. I found that if I give them dryer cooler tank for a month that they stop breeding. It may take a month or two after returning to normal conditions for them to start again, but then I get good healthy eggs/tads. I've heard it theorized that constant egg production can strip the female of vitamins/nutrients. I can't prove it, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Boondoggle,

Thanks for your advice. I thought they might have lost some potency from breeding so frequently, maybe even stressing the frogs with their regular breeding. I don't even try to induce breeding, actually kind of cycling them into a winter period. I have reduced misting, reduced feeding and cut my light cycles from 12 hours a day to 9 hours, but they still are giving me eggs. I had 5 pairs breeding at one point, and they had given me good eggs, now only 2 pairs are going on a regular basis, and egg quality has declined with no good clutches for a few months. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help! I will see if the next batch improves.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I also wonder if in-breeding might not cause egg failure as well. Are sib pairs more likely to throw bad clutches than un-related pairs?


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Very possible. I'm really confused today though. I have a wild caught pair of Powder Blue grey leg forms, and they have been laying bad eggs about once a month under a coco hut. Today while misting, I saw something squirm on the back of my male. A tadpole! I searched the tank and found another tadpole on a leaf, along with a bunch of moldy gel. So I got 2 tadpoles on leaf litter that have been in the tank for probably around 2 weeks, but I got all bad eggs under the cocohut.


----------

